# THERMOPRO, NOT GOOD



## jbfromtennessee (Mar 15, 2018)

I had a probe go wacky three weeks after i purchased a tp20. i have had three contacts via email over the past month without being resolved. the first they said they never received, the second they ask for when i bought, date i bought and who i bought it from which i supplied all details. today i get a email after another week asking me what model number which i had already given all the info i had...i made my last response to them stating it would be my last. they can send me one or not. i will buy one more probe on line and then that will end my thermopro experience. not worth it...


----------



## Phil Chart (Mar 15, 2018)

I have a tp08 I got for Christmas and the BBQ probe went bad after the third time I used it. I called customer service there and explained all the tests and trouble shooting I did. They were great sent me out a new probe free no problems. The guy from therm pro is on here all the time. I'm sure he will take care of you


----------



## Phil Chart (Mar 15, 2018)

One more thing try calling and have your order number. They are excellent customer service. I do not trust email


----------



## SlickRockStones (Mar 15, 2018)

My tp08 probes ice bath tested normal but one goes wacky when heated. Pulled up TP sight and started a chat with them. No waiting and super CS and they’re mailing me new probes straight away. They honor the lifetime probe warranty in my experience.


----------



## normanaj (Mar 16, 2018)

Contact Dillon here on the forums.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/thermopro-intro-post.259973/


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 23, 2018)

Phil Chart said:


> One more thing try calling and have your order number. They are excellent customer service. I do not trust email



I don't trust Email either.
Several times I've requested samples of Q via Email.
I haven't gotten a lick, nor a sniff of any yet.
So I don't think Email works well. :confused:


----------



## CFC (Mar 26, 2018)

I've posted this in another thread.  But ThermoPro customer service stepped up for me.  They sent me a new TP-17 thermometer as they had no probes in stock.  The TP-17 has newer, beefier probes.  They told me the TP-17 probes were compatible, and just take them from the TP-17 and use them in TP-20.  I've used them several times with the TP-20, and have not had a single instance of the wild temp fluctuations, or the jump to HHH.  In fact, these probes seem to run more accurately as I am getting cooks finished to true medium rare where the original probes seemed to be 5-10 degrees higher than actual.  The TP-20 is working as it should, and I trust it again.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 26, 2018)

CFC said:


> I've posted this in another thread.  But ThermoPro customer service stepped up for me.  They sent me a new TP-17 thermometer as they had no probes in stock.  The TP-17 has newer, beefier probes.  They told me the TP-17 probes were compatible, and just take them from the TP-17 and use them in TP-20.  I've used them several tomes with the TP-20, and have not had a single instance of the wild temp fluctuations, or the jump to HHH.  In fact, these probes seem to run more accurately as I am getting cooks finished to true medium rare where the original probes seemed to be 5-10 degrees higher than actual.  The TP-20 is working as it should, and I trust it again.



Thank You for the update.
Hussah! To the happy ending!
Raises confidence in ThermoPro!


----------



## thermopro (May 11, 2018)

Hey, 

Just saw this now if there are any issues, please always feel free to message me directly here. 

Sometimes our emails get a little backed up. If you need us right away, always feel free to call or chat.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 11, 2018)

I refuse to use email when trying to resolve a cs problem. I want to talk to a warm body that has the ability and authority to make things right. My refusal includes hanging up on any farmed out Southeast Asian operators named "Bob",with an accent so heavy I have no clue what he is saying...JJ


----------



## thermopro (May 13, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> I refuse to use email when trying to resolve a cs problem. I want to talk to a warm body that has the ability and authority to make things right. My refusal includes hanging up on any farmed out Southeast Asian operators named "Bob",with an accent so heavy I have no clue what he is saying...JJ


Understand completely. We also offer a phone service, 5 days of the week with all our reps based in North America, either in the US or Canada.


----------



## chopsaw (May 13, 2018)

thermopro said:


> Understand completely. We also offer a phone service, 5 days of the week with all our reps based in North America, either in the US or Canada.


I have a TP-20 purchased in 2017 . Both the probes are bad . One jumps up and down 30 degrees around 170 ,,, took it out of service , now the other one is off by 15 degrees , checked with my TP-03 . Need to get them replaced . 
Also was wondering ,, I'm in the market for a training collar . Does the forum discount apply ?


----------



## thermopro (May 14, 2018)

For the probe issue, please contact our customer service. 

As for the training collars, yes I believe the forum discount should apply to some models but  I urge you to move quickly on that as we're separating the companies. 


chopsaw said:


> I have a TP-20 purchased in 2017 . Both the probes are bad . One jumps up and down 30 degrees around 170 ,,, took it out of service , now the other one is off by 15 degrees , checked with my TP-03 . Need to get them replaced .
> Also was wondering ,, I'm in the market for a training collar . Does the forum discount apply ?


----------



## bangstick (May 16, 2018)

"Thermopro, not good"....Not true.

I've always considered emailing someone's customer service as being passive aggressive. If a phone number is given and you have a chance to actually talk with someone, take advantage of that and do so.

I had issues with my probes weeks after receiving my TP-20. I made one <5 minute phone call and only days later, brand new probes arrived in the mail and they're still working like a champ to this day.


----------

